# Element to ArtNet to Arduino



## Morydd (Aug 27, 2012)

We're trying to build a prop with several LEDs that (hopefully) can be individually controlled. The idea was to be able to control them via the light board (ETC Element). I've enlisted a friend who's very good with electronics, but has no theatrical background. It looks like we could build an Arduino controller for the LEDs, and it seems like there are ways to get it to interpret ArtNet.

The plan is to use https://www.adafruit.com/products/284 for programming,
this Arduino Uno Ethernet ID: 418 - $65.00 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits for the board and then patch the appropriate channels to send ArtNet.


If anyone has any experience with this, and can tell me if we're missing anything critical, I'd appreciate your knowledge. Also, if there is a better way to go about this, I'd like to know.


----------



## cpf (Aug 27, 2012)

How is the arduino connected to the network? Wifi? Ethernet?


----------



## n1ist (Aug 28, 2012)

A quick google search turned up

Arduino Blog » Blog Archive » ArtNet library for Arduino
Arduino based ArtNet Node for led pixels
Arduino artnet to hw sketch - Institute of Intermedia

If they are freestanding props, you may want to make a dmx or artnet to wireless bridge (xbees come to mind here) and just put a receiver in the prop.
/mike


----------



## Morydd (Aug 28, 2012)

I think we're going to do ethernet for this one, it sits on a desk and doesn't move, so one less thing to troubleshoot. For future versions we may go to wifi for ease of placement and wireless. Our current design should (in theory) also be able to trigger relays.

n1ist: Thanks for the links.


----------



## Morydd (Aug 29, 2012)

I was looking at the Element yesterday and I don't know if it actually outputs ArtNet. I saw DMX, EDMX, and ACN as options, but not ArtNet. Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## ScottT (Aug 29, 2012)

I believe the setting is in the shell, under "Network"


----------

